# Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

Feedern ist ein geiles Angeln, das Futter nahe am Köder ermöglicht natürlich effektiveres Angeln als mit Sargblei und Madenbündel, keine Frage..

Aber auch wenn man angeln geht, um Fische zu fangen, ist doch alleine der Fangerfolg auch nicht immer das Entscheidende.

Naja, für Wettangler natürlich schon oder für die welche den Preis der Jahreskarte in Filet rausangeln müssen (alles deren gutes Recht, will ich nicht schlecht reden, halt nicht  meines!!)

Was mir am Feedern (wie auch am Brandungsangeln) nicht so passt, dass man methodenbedingt mit relativ schweren Ruten (was WG angeht) auf doch nicht gerade übermäßig große Fische angelt...

Ich hab früher z. B. gerne mit Pickerruten oder einfachen leichten Grundruten geangelt. 

Da machte dann (mir) das Angeln auch richtig Spaß, wenn sich die Rute nicht erst bei Fischen ab 3 oder 4 Pfund über die Spitze raus zu biegen anfängt.

Man hat alles gefangen, von Rotaugen über Brassen und Döbel bis hin zu Barben und auch mal nen Karpfen.

Leichtes Seitenblei, Maden, Würmer, Brot(flocke), Teig etc..

Plätze aussuchen, wo man den Köder schön an Kanten oder in Kehrwassern positionieren konnte, raus damit und gut, anfüttern nur im Notfall, wenn gar nix ging....

Nachdem ja nun bei uns auch Grundeln angekommen sind, ist diese Art der Angelei nicht so prickelnd - während der warmen Jahreszeit beissen nur Grundeln, für die kalte haben sich bei uns die Weissfischbestände zu sehr rückwärts entwickelt..

Das ist natürlich auch mit der Feederrute so, das ist klar. Aber wenn man dann schon mal Fische fängt, macht das am leichteren Gerät natürlich trotzdem mehr Spaß. 

Gibts eigentlich ausser mit noch weitere, die statt mit vollem Feedergerödel, Eimer mit Futter und Kiepe voll mit Gerät auch noch das ganz "normale" Grundangeln auf Weissfische machen?

Wenn ja, bitte Tipps, wie ich damit ohne Feeder und ohne Futterorgien und Geräteexzesse bei zurückgehenden Weisfischbeständen an die größeren Rotaugen rankomme (so ab 3 - 400 Gramm plus), die es zwar nach wie vor gibt, aber eben deutlich weniger..


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Gehen die Weißfischbestände zurück? Also ich fange recht gut. Zwar keine Riesen, aber für falsche eingelegte Heringen reicht es...


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

jain.
feedern tu´ ich schon gern, ist für mich aber, wie schon an anderer stelle geschrieben, eher mittel zum zweck.
ich fütter damit an. 
meine hauptrute, eine stinknormale, leichte mediumfeeder, an der ich die gröbste spitze durch kürzen noch eine spur gröber gemacht habe, lege ich meist so ca. 5-10m abseits des eigentlichen futterplatzes.
beködert ist diese rute mit erbsen, die eine nacht mit heißem wasser und ´ner spur ananasflavour gequollen wurden.
geangelt wird mit festblei, quasi wie eine light-karpfenmontage.

während der raubfischzeit fällt die feederrute weg, die rotaugenrute bleibt und es wird per hand angefüttert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> Gehen die Weißfischbestände zurück?



Ja, bei uns gehen die Bestände insgesamt zurück (um ca. 80% in den letzten 20 Jahren an Fischbiomasse abgenommen, also auch Weissfisch)..

Seits Grundeln gibt, wirds mit den Räubern wieder besser (Barsche wieder fett ;-)), aber Weissfische wurdens deswegen halt nicht mehr..


----------



## GandRalf (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Moin Thomas,

Also bei uns im Kanal gibt es zu den "dicken" Rotaugen auch reichlich Grundeln, sodass ich die Feederrute nur selten auspacke.
In der wärmeren Jahreszeit fange ich die Rotaugen in der Etage über den Grundeln weg.
-Also mit der Matchrute und auf 1/2 bis 3/4 Tiefe.
Dabei bleie ich die Pose mit Bleikette so aus, dass der Köder "langsam" durch die Wassersäule absinkt.
Wird sich natürlich bei der kommenden Kälte sicher ändern, wenn die Weißfische sich auch in andere Bereiche verziehen.


----------



## maniana (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

dann bist am falschen Gewässer.
ich habe vor 1-2 Monaten ein Bild von einem (Vereins-)Gewässer gesehen, auf dem Bild ein Mörtelkübel mit großen Fischen darin.
Von der Größe her hätte man meinen können daß es Brassen gewesen sind, aber es waren Rotaugen.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Du weißt, wo die Rotaugen einstehen? Dann halt sie mit Hanf und nicht zu vielen, lose beigefütterten Maden bei Laune.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

gezielt dicke rotaugen, auch noch ohne anfüttern fangen, die zeiten sind glaub´ ich wirklich vorbei.
wenn du glück hast und einen winterplatz gefunden hast, dann vielleicht ja.
die erbsen kannst du je nach gewässer natürlich auch an eine normale picker-, oder grundrute mit seitenbleimontage machen, selbst posenfischen ist kein thema.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*



> gezielt dicke rotaugen, auch noch ohne anfüttern fangen, die zeiten sind glaub´ ich wirklich vorbei.



Vorbei sind sie nicht. Nur die entsprechenden Gewässer sind weniger geworden.


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ausser mit noch weitere, die statt mit vollem Feedergerödel, Eimer mit Futter und Kiepe voll mit Gerät auch noch das ganz "normale" Grundangeln auf Weissfische machen?
> 
> Wenn ja, bitte Tipps, wie ich damit ohne Feeder und ohne Futterorgien und Geräteexzesse bei zurückgehenden Weisfischbeständen an die größeren Rotaugen rankomme (so ab 3 - 400 Gramm plus), die es zwar nach wie vor gibt, aber eben deutlich weniger..


_Wie komme ich an die dicken *Rot*augen!!!_

Ich setze verstärkt seit 2015 auf die Bolorute....suche mir Stellen im DEK mit sandigen/schlammigen Untergrund. Von den Spinnanglern erfahre ich wo diese Stellen sich befinden ....DANKE #6

Wegen der vielen Grundeln angel ich nur noch selten an der Kante der Steinpackungen (11-13m). Kopfrute habe ich somit schon weit über ein Jahr nicht mehr ausgepackt.

_Ohne Futter geht es aber nicht:_

In der freien Fahrt des DEK angel ich meist so auf der 15/16m Bahn.
Ich lege 2 Futterplätze an. Einen Platz für die Grundeln auf 11-13m an der Kante der Steinschüttung und einen Hauptplatz auf der 15/16m Bahn. Damit ziehe ich nicht so schnell die Grundeln von der Steinpackung in die Fahrt rein wo ich mit der Bolo angeln. 

Die dicken Rotaugen fange ich fast immer mit einen 14er oder 16er Haken bestückt mit 2 Maden und einen Caster.
Pose verwende ich ehr grob.....gerne mit 6-8gr Tragkraft und (sehr) gut ausgebleit. Den Köder lege ich fast immer incl. Bissanzeigerblei auf. Bekomme ich keine Bisse schiebe ich die Pose schrittweise weiter runter, so das die Maden auch mal 20cm über Grund schweben.
Aufgefallen ist mir das sich die größeren Fische gerne neben dem Futterplatz aufhalten.

Der Fangerfolg Bolo/Feeder ist bei mir in der letzten Zeit 5:1 für die Bolo....warum auch immer |kopfkrat

_Anzahl der großen Rotaugen_:

2013 ...Blut gelegt....Rotauge 44cm 1150gr
2014 ca 15 ü40 Rotaugen verhaftet 
2015 ist bei 38cm Schluss.....@Mädels aus dem Grevener Thread....das Jahr ist noch nicht zu Ende...da geht noch was bei mir 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Naja, ist halt bei uns "Rosinenpicken" sozusagen:
Deutlich weniger, aber da sind sie ja noch...

Wie die Fische kriegen ohne Feeder und Materialschlacht und an den Grundeln vorbei, das ist halt die Frage..

Früher war das einfach, wenn Du da gefüttert hast, musste man sich zuerst durch die kleinen durchangeln um an  die großen zu kommen.

An diversen Plätzen,wo die standen, konnte man aber ohne füttern nicht viele, aber immer 3 - 5 oder 6 Stück un wirklich schöner Größe fangen - Picker, Brotkruste als Köder..
Sobald angefüttert, waren die Kleinen da..

Und nun halt die Grundeln immer...

Die sollten ja langsam hoffentlich mit kälterem Wasser ihre Aktivität etwas einstellen.

@ Ulli:
Danke, auch ne gute Idee mit der Bolo oder Match zu angeln statt mit der Picker.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Vorbei sind sie nicht. Nur die entsprechenden Gewässer sind weniger geworden.



naja, im grunde ist es ja mittlerweile so, wenn du hörst, hier gibt´s fisch xy nich´ mehr/nicht mehr so häufig, lohnt sich gerade dort der gezielte ansitz auf fisch xy ja meist besonders, da er dort eben augenscheinlich nicht oft, aber dafür in guter größe vorkommt.
zumindest habe ich die erfahrung für große rotaugen/brassen so gemacht.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Bei angeblich nicht mehr vorhandenen (großen) Rotaugen kann es schon ein kleines Wunder wirken, wenn man sich auf Abend- und Nachtangeln verlegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Danke - Baden-Württemberg..............


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Dann geh halt Aalangeln "Light". In die Dunkelheit reinfischen wird ja wohl durchgehen!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Nur zur Sommerzeit...


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

"Sie, mit eahna tuat ma si fei hart!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Auf größere Rotaugen geh ich mit ner leichten beringten Stippe / Bolo. Köder kommt dabei auf Grund.

Ich verwende immer dicke Madenbündel (können ruhig auch 8 Maden sein) und ab und zu halbe Tauwürmer. Hört sich etwas viel an, aber größere Rotaugen schlucken das problemlos, kleinere Fische haben da oft Probleme....auch besonders fein muss man nicht angeln. Oft habe ich ein bis zu 0,20er Vorfach (wegen Karpfen als Beifang)

Anfüttern mach ich kaum, nur ein paar Hände voll Maden kommen ins Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> "Sie, mit eahna tuat ma si fei hart!"



brauchst nur fragen, woher meine "Verbandsliebe" kommt (die verhindert haben, dass dieser Scheixx aufgehoben wird...)...

;-))


----------



## Tench1959 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Auch an unseren Vereinsteichen, die Gott sei Dank nicht Grundelverseucht sind, haben die Rotaugen nicht gerade "Monster-Maße. So Zwischen 15 - 20 cm aber allemal.

Jetzt im Herbst mit Grundfutter anfüttern, und dann Posenmontagen mit Maden bestückt in unterschiedlichen Tiefen über dem Futterteppich anbieten.


Da wir keine Fließgewässer haben, ist die Methode recht erfolgsversprechend, da das Futter am Platz bleibt.

Je größer der Haken, desto eher auch größere Rotaugen. Allerdings finden auch Barsche aller Größen hier Gefallen dran.


----------



## Inni (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Hallo,

wir angeln nicht gezielt auf grosse Rotaugen, hatten nur letztens in der Elbe (Hafeneinfahrt) ein Futterkorb mit Frolic am Haar neben dem Zander-KoeFi-Angeln auf Grund gelegt (auch um etwas Kleinfisch am Grund anzulocken). Daher nur eine einmalige Begebenheit.
Wir hatten ein wirklich grosses Rotauge auf Frolic gefangen. Beim raus leiern dachte ich erst es ist ein Schuppenkarpfen. War es dann aber doch nicht. Da im Wasser noch abgehakt, hatten wir vergessen zu messen. Die war aber locker 40cm.
Ob nun Grundeln an Frolic gehen weiss ich nicht, probier es mal. Kannst ja auch ein Stueck Kork in das Loch machen um das Frolic auftreiben zu lassen, vielleicht kommen die Grundeln da nicht ran.


----------



## Tench1959 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Ich hatte vor Kurzem durch Zufall eine Futterprobe mit Erdbeergeschmack geschenkt bekommen. Konsistenz war wie Slush Getränke, hatte auch so eine fiese Farbe.

Dachte, das Wasser fängt an zu Kochen. Ging allerdings nur Kleinfisch ran, aber mit welcher Vehemenz 

Zum Auftreiben nehme ich kleine Pilotkugeln vom Forellenangeln.

Da bleibt denn auch am Futterhaken klebriger Brotteig geraume Zeit dran kleben.


----------



## PAFischer (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Ich wollte morgen mal mit einer Matchrute (Brotrinde,Maden und Würmer) und einer Method Feeder in einen alten, kleinen stillgelegten Hafen am Fluß losziehen. 
Habe den Hafen noch nie befischt. Ist stark zugewachsen und einer der wenigen ruhigen Bereiche des Flußabschnitts.
Sollte man jetzt schon fischige Futtermischungen nehmen, oder können die ruhig noch süß sein?
Und kann man noch im rel Flachen unter Büschen erfolgreich angeln, oder sollte ich doch schon etwas weiter raus und tiefer? |kopfkrat

Wasser hat so um die 10 - 11 Grad.

Gruß
PAFischer |wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Also ich hatte heute früh einen zehnliter Eimer voll mit Rotaugen. Dabei haben mir zwei Fische kurz vor dem Kescher das 16er Vorfach zerfetzt. Also sind die Plötzen, zumindest hier, nicht die kleinsten ihrer Art.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Bei uns der Bestand an Weißfisch bestimmt um 500 % in den letzten fünf Jahren explodiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Ist ja schön für euch,wenn ihr solche Gewässer habt - ich muss halt für meine ne Möglichkeit finden ;-)))


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Komm doch hier ins Havelland und mach mal ein paar Tage einen auf Entspannung.  Ist für dich als Schwabe auch preislich verschmerzbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Das ist dann ja aber keine Herausforderung ;-)


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Komm doch hier ins Havelland und mach mal ein paar Tage einen auf Entspannung.  Ist für dich als Schwabe auch preislich verschmerzbar.



Aber da gibts ja keine Spätzle. #d  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Das noch dazu ;-)


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Hallo Thomas,
aus meiner Erfahrung heraus geht ohne Futter ,,Fast" nichts,
mir jedenfalls nicht genug.
Auch bei sehr guter Gewässerkenntnis ,mit Futter gehts einfach besser und schneller.
Das man durch Anfüttern besonders die kleinen oder überwiegend dies an den Haken bekommt ,kann ich,so nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich habe da auch völlig andere erfahrungen gemacht.
Mit der Feedrrute fische ich vor allem auf distanzen wo ich kein Futter mehr gezielt hinbringen kann oder in Fließgewässern.
Ansonsten fange ich gleichermaßen meine dicken Rotaugen 
mit dem Picker ,der Matchrute ,Bolo oder Kopfrute.
Köder vareieren je nach Gewässer und Jahreszeit.
Maden ,Caster,kleine Würmer,Hanf,Weizen,die gute alte Brotflocke usw..
Jetzt sind gerade Made, Caster top Köder.


----------



## juergen83 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Also für Rotaugen und Rotfedern ist meiner Meinung nach Dosenmais der beste Köder. Billig, immer und überall erhältlich und fängt immer. Das ist bei mir der Universalköder, auf den man die meisten Weißfische fängt: Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Döbel, Karpfen - und an bestimmten Gewässern haben sogar Forellen gebissen.

Für ordentliche Fische ist das Wichtigste die Hakengröße. Ich verwende kunzschenklige Haken mit weitem Bogen Größen 8-6-4, am besten der Farbe Nickel, also nicht zu dunkel und nicht zu hell, auf die zwei bis drei Maiskörner drauf passen. Ein längliches Maiskorn über den Schenkel ziehen und ein gedrungenes Maiskorn über den Hakenbogen. Die Spitze sollte frei bleiben, so haken sich die Fische meist von selbst. Zum Anfang, um zu sehen, ob Fische da sind, kann man Größe 8 nehmen und ein Maiskorn. Damit haben auch Fische so ab ca. 15-20 cm kein Problem.

Wie gesagt sollten es zwei Maiskörner und relativ große Haken sein. Bei kleineren "Stipp"haken passt nur ein Maiskorn drauf und man hat dann viel mit Kleinfisch zu tun. (Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum sehr oft zu Minihaken geraten wird, weil man damit auch größere Fische fangen kann.) Ebenso bei der Verwendung von Maden, weil sie den kleinen Mäulern mehr Angriffsfläche bieten und durch Zupfer an einer Made zu Fehlbissen führen. Maden nehme ich als Köder höchstens als "Stopper" im Cocktail, den ich nach den Maiskörnern aufziehe, weil die Made relativ zäh ist und nicht über den Widerhaken rurscht, damit die Hakenspitze frei bleibt und der weiche Dosenmais nicht abfällt.

Aber ganz ohne Anfüttern geht es nicht. Zu Beginn schmeiße ich eine Handvoll oder mehr Mais rein. Der darf ruhig weit gestreut sein, um vorbeischmimmende Fische weitflächig anzulocken. Wenn die Fische da sind, sollte man sparsamer mit Mais anfüttern - aus dem einfachen Grund, damit das Verhältnis von Futter und Köder stimmig bleiibt. Meiner Erfahrung nach reichen grob gesagt alle 20-40 Minuten 20-40 Körner in der Madenschleuder aus, um die Fische nicht wieder abziehen zu lassen und bei Laune zu halten. Das mache ich aber nach Gefühl. Falls die Beißfrequenz hoch ist oder größere Fische am Platz sind, kann man auch kleine Mengen in kürzeren Abständen nachfüttern. Wenn ich Maden dabei habe, schieße ich davon auch kleine Portiönchen nach. Das macht die Fische manchmal wilder und erhöht die Beißfrequenz.

Was das Gerät angeht, so habe ich mir neulich zum Wiedereinstieg zwei Feederruten besorgt, habe aber hier an der Spree gemerkt, dass mir auch zweil kurze Light Feeder oder Pickerruten mit leichtem Grundblei ausreichen würden, da ich für die Weißfische nur 10-15 m weit raus muss. 

Um die Spree auszutesten (September bis Anfang Oktober) habe da ich zuerst die kleinen Haken, weil sie einfach da waren, mit Made und oder einem Maiskorn probiert und dazu mit kleinen Mengen selbst einfach gemachtem Feinfutter und bisschen Dosenmais angefüttert. Das Ergebniss waren kleine bis mittlere Rotaugen und ein Brassen. Dann habe ich bei einer Rute 8-6er Haken eingesetzt und damit ausnahmslos größere Fische rausgezogen, Brassen und hauptsätzlich Rotaugen in 30-37 cm. Siehe Bilder.

Zusammenfassend bringt es der Dosenmais immer. Und größere Haken, damit man ordentliche Fische und weniger Kleinvieh fängt.

Bild 1 Rotaugen und Brasssen 50 cm
Bild 2 Rotaugen und Brassen bis 50 cm
Bild 3 Rotaugen bis 37 cm und Brassen 50 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Die  sehen ja schon mal gut aus!!
Danke für die Tipps..


----------



## wowa777 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Wenn nun die feedersaison zum Ende geht, auf was kann ich mich denn dann stürzen ? Welche Fische beißen denn jetzt bzw heute und in der nächsten Zeit ?


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Wieso soll die Feedersaison zu Ende gehen?

Gut, es wird kalt und manchmal so saukalt, dass ansitzen keine wirkliche Freude ist, aber mit der Feeder kannst du das ganze Jahr durch fischen - geschlossene Eisdecken mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Wieso denn Ende??? Bei uns beginnt die Saison gerade erst.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Gefischt wird solange wie das Wasser eisfrei ist :q #6


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Stimmt. Und wenn es sein muss, auch noch unter dem Eis.


----------



## wowa777 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Huurrraaaa


----------



## Darket (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Ich hab mit dem Feedern eigentlich nur angefangen, weil ich im Winter nicht spinnfischen darf. Von daher steht die Saison grade quasi vor der Tür.:q 
Wobei ich bei sehr kaltem Wasser im Winter und Frühjahr nur mit Lebendköder nennenswert gefangen habe. Und wenn man das Glück hat ein Winterlager zu finden, kann man richtige Sternstunden erleben. Ich bin letzten Winter zum Spinnen nach Brandenburg ausgewichen und habe dabei an einer Stelle bei 15 Würfen mit Gummifisch und Einzelhaken 8 Brassen quer gehakt. Also eine Woche später mit der Feeder wiedergekommen und wenn ich zwischendurch mal ne Zigarette rauchen wollte, musste ich die Rute aus dem Wasser nehmen. Da war trotz Angeldruck (so 2 Angler auf 10 Meter) offenbar ein dermaßener Futterneid unter Wasser, dass es in einer Tour gescheppert hat. Hauptsächlich dicke Rotaugen, mein größtes hatte 37cm und ich hatte nur Maden dabei. Will da diesen Winter nochmal etwas selektiver rangehen, Ziel ist die ü40 Plötze. Übrigens habe ich mit ner 150g Feeder gefischt und die sind richtig brachial eingestiegen. Ich hatte mit nem 60g Korb Bisse beim Absinken und die haben richtig Betrieb gemacht, es haben sich auch alle Fische selbst gehakt.. Interessant war aber, dass ich das trotz der enormen Fischdichte ohne Futter komplett vergessen konnte. Allerdings finde ich auch, dass man aus dem Feedern keine Materialschlacht machen muss. Ich gehe mit Rute, zwei Banksticks, einer Box, zwei, drei Ködersorten und einer großen Haushaltsschüssel mit anderthalb Kilo (trocken) Futtermischung, die auch noch für meinen Kumpel reicht ans Wasser. Ok, meist noch nen leichten Campingstuhl zum gemütlichen Sitzen, aber ich habe nicht mal ein Auto und das geht problemlos und relativ bequem. Also von daher spricht finde ich doch alles fürs Feedern, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben mit dem Aufwand.


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Das der Großraum Berlin/Brandenburg (Havel/Silo) usw. eine andere Grundlage an  Rotaugen bietet ist klar ....aber Thomas9904 wollte wissen wie er an die  großen Rotaugen _*ohne*_ Feederrute in den "normalen" Kanälen/Flüssen kommt die auch noch mit Grundeln stark belastet sind



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ja, bitte Tipps, wie ich damit ohne Feeder und ohne Futterorgien und Geräteexzesse bei zurückgehenden Weisfischbeständen an die größeren Rotaugen rankomme (so ab 3 - 400 Gramm plus), die es zwar nach wie vor gibt, aber eben deutlich weniger..



Ps: ich finde auch ein Rotaugenfutter ohne Hanf ist kein gutes Anfutter, besonders in der kälteren Jahreszeit. |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Darket (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Gut, das Grundelproblem haben wir hier nicht, jedenfalls noch nicht, aber ich fange jedenfalls im Winter auch nicht an jeder Ecke welche, schon gar nicht die großen. Und die Grundeln wird man auch mit der normalen Grundmontage wohl nicht los. Mir ging es darum, dass Feedern nicht unbedingt riesig aufwändig sein muss. V.a. weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass auch da wo sie sich ballen, ohne Futter wenig läuft. klar, ist die Havel da ein anderes Gewässer, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es überall die Plätze gibt an denen sie stehen, gerade wenn das Wasser kälter wird und die Fische nicht so viel unterwegs sind.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rotaugen: Feedern vs. "normales" Grundangeln?*

Bei uns am Kanal ist der Winter nicht gerade gut für Rotaugen. Die besten Fische habe ich überwiegend so ungefähr zur Laichzeit gefangen (März - Mai) und ab und zu im Sommer (nachts) Hilft nur ausprobieren...Gewässer können eben total verschieden sein.


----------

